# I can't choose !!



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

I have the chance to get either one of these cars : 
1)1997 240sx type X SR20DET.
2)1996 Nissan S14 zenki Silvia w/SR20DET "red-top" 
   

the guy has the both of them , I can't even decide , which would be better to drive daily ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

show pics of both...

Mileage?


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't have any pics , they are in a guys garage , I am going up there saturday so i'll get some pics.
mileage:
240sx-68,000
silvia-87,000


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

The 240 is white with a CF hood , The rims look like CF too . 7lbs of boost , brembo CD brakes . He had used it once on a drift track. 

The silvia is red with a CF hood and black rims and a SR20DET Out of a 180sx.
Uras cat-back exhaust


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

if the dude used the 240 on a drift track watch out with the condition of the clutch n shit. might wanna look into the silvia. how much is he asking for?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> if the dude used the 240 on a drift track watch out with the condition of the clutch n shit. might wanna look into the silvia. how much is he asking for?


wait.. i thought the red tops onky came in then s13 and anything after the the s13 (s14 and s15) came with the blacktop????
EDIT ohh so its not really a silvia...
ok nvm just 2 make things easier just say zenki our kouki..... b/c thats wut they are
either way i would go with the kouki just b/c it looks so much better and seems 2 have more mods


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

unless he meant it was a zenki converted to a s15?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> unless he meant it was a zenki converted to a s15?


wut be the chances of that me matey


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

What colour is the engine in the 180? (oops i meant 240) If its genuine type X it will be black.
Id probably go with the Type X, but then if its genuine type X it would be RHD wouldnt it. Ohh and its 97 so good chance it is, but wait were 240s sold in the states in 97?

Pics would be great, cos im an Aussie confused with all this 240 zenki kouki coupe hatch bullsh!t  Dunno whats what hehehe


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> What colour is the engine in the 180? (oops i meant 240) If its genuine type X it will be black.
> Id probably go with the Type X, but then if its genuine type X it would be RHD wouldnt it. Ohh and its 97 so good chance it is, but wait were 240s sold in the states in 97?
> 
> Pics would be great, cos im an Aussie confused with all this 240 zenki kouki coupe hatch bullsh!t  Dunno whats what hehehe


yess indeed thats how us americans get the kouki's all the way to 98
but i dunno bout any of that type x stuff...


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

really? Koukis are the newer ones yeah? We got them till 2000 
Oh and all of ours came wit SR20DET's


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> really? Koukis are the newer ones yeah? We got them till 2000
> Oh and all of ours came wit SR20DET's


Go put another shrimp on the barbi!! lol j/k I wish we had them till 2000 and with sr20det's. we got stuck with 1998 and with ka24!!! lol if i send you the money will you send me one!!


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

just bought a b13.
so thats my new project


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

boo!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> Go put another shrimp on the barbi!! lol j/k I wish we had them till 2000 and with sr20det's. we got stuck with 1998 and with ka24!!! lol if i send you the money will you send me one!!


NP: Im just about to start building one. What do ya want on it?  

Im with Joel, BOO whats a B13? Sentra? Whats that to us Joel?
Hows Melbourne life? Id take ya cruising but ive got no licence


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

ABuSD said:


> NP: Im with Joel, BOO whats a B13? Sentra? Whats that to us Joel?


If I am not mestaken the B13 chasis was either sold as a pulsar or sunny in aussi. There are a few other AKA's for it but I can not think of them right off.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> If I am not mestaken the B13 chasis was either sold as a pulsar or sunny in aussi. There are a few other AKA's for it but I can not think of them right off.



Is this a B13? Cos i dont think it was sold at all in Australia under any name? Doesnt look like anything i know.









But this was sold as an NX coupe.









Found these pics from this thread: 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85614&page=1&pp=15&highlight=b13+pictures


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah the top one is a B13 sentra the bottom on is a N14 (I am not 100% on the chasis code) NX1600/2000 depending on the engine either 1.6 or 2.0 in USDM form so in ausi who knows which engines are in it.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Dunno wht they come out with stock but im pretty sure ive seen a few with SR20DET's in them.
Dunno why Nissan America changed all the names the way they did too confusing.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ABuSD said:


> NP: Im just about to start building one. What do ya want on it?
> 
> Im with Joel, BOO whats a B13? Sentra? Whats that to us Joel?
> Hows Melbourne life? Id take ya cruising but ive got no licence


Hehe i got a license but no car! Just workin and looking for houses to live in


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

NX2000 had sr20de's in them.
The top pic looks a bit like a smaller version of our Pintara/Ford Corsair. Pintara has a FWD KA24DE though. Australia hasnt had a sunny since 1980! I think our equivalent would be the n14/n15 pulsar (ga16 or sr20de)


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I was gonna say it does look like another make of car ive seen on the streets!
Whens the car arrive Joel? Do you know whereabouts u wanna live? Dont be shy to PM me if u have any questions!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> NX2000 had sr20de's in them.
> The top pic looks a bit like a smaller version of our Pintara/Ford Corsair. Pintara has a FWD KA24DE though. Australia hasnt had a sunny since 1980! I think our equivalent would be the n14/n15 pulsar (ga16 or sr20de)


The Pintara could be the U series Altima then. I had no idea that a KA ever made it out of the American market! Tell me more about this Pintara. And are there any other vehicles with KA's in Australia?


----------



## TROOPERBILLY (May 12, 2005)

chrislis said:


> unless he meant it was a zenki converted to a s15?


There is also a kouki S13 Version black top. I have sold some (engines)


----------

